# AgPhD....Rainfast Times Plus



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have posted rainfast charts for Herbs and Pests for several years. This chart from AgPhD goes beyond that with minimum temps, max wind, and max psi, and gallons per acre. This would be a excellent chart to bookmark.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agphd.com/resources/herbicide-storage-application-and-rainfast-times/


----------

